# "Hit The Beach - Landing Under Fire", by Simon Foster



## bossi (15 Feb 2005)

Found this on the "bargain" table and picked it up (for my "next to the exercise bike" library) - only got around to it now, but it's quite timely ... 

A few sentences immediately leapt out at me:
"... 'Amphibiosity', as the practioner terms it, gives a country the means to intervene to restore the situation, to win back territory or rescue dependent civilians or hostages, in peacetime 'amphibiosity' gives that country the capacity to offer disaster relief. ..."

"... With the end of the Cold War ' amphibiosity' has become more important tnan ever and this has been recognized by most of the world's larger navies - though whether budget allocations will reflect this is a different matter. ..."

"... [the argument for a permanent amphibious force] ... a remarkable proposal for a country dedicated to the maintenance of nothing but the barest naval and military establishment in peacetime ..." (this one really threw me for a loop - it refers to the "Controller of the [Royal] Navy" ... in the 18th century ... but, it sounds so doggone familiar ...)

And so ... I'm thinkin' ... it's ironic to read this while debate is raging about Gen Hillier's plan for the CF, which may or may not include - finally - Navy ships that can carry troops ...

Starts out with a brief discussion of "The Golden Age" of amphibious warfare - the 1700's (!) - and then goes on in greater detail to examine amphibious campaigns in the Dardanelles, Inchon and Falklands.

Thought I'd better mention this title, just in case there are any copies left in the bargain bin ...


----------



## RossF (16 Feb 2005)

I picked up that same book about a month ago. Can't tell you much about it though; haven't really gotten into it.


----------

